# Patti & her triplets



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is a video of Patti and her triplets. 2 girls and a boy, the boy has the ALL black legs. They will be 2 weeks Friday. They appear to be polled.... I may keep the girls..., as they are year around breeders, so I would get fresh milk year around;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here they are after the "hard" play;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Eat, play and nap. What a life!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe them ears crack me up  Sweet vid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are so precious.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Such cuties.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

love their ears. Got a kick out of momma she so wanted to be near the person filming but didn't want to leave her kids..


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh man! Those babies are too cute.Love those frosted ears on all three. Sweet mama too!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Frosty said:


> love their ears. Got a kick out of momma she so wanted to be near the person filming but didn't want to leave her kids..


She wanted treats that I had in my coat;-)


----------

